# Scorpion Pics



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#3


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#4


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#5


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#6


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#7


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry some of the pics are kind of blurry, the auto focus

on the digi cam I was using is not the best.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I can see the outline, but thats about it







Nice scorpion. Try putting a light above the tank, a bright one, and dont use a flash.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I can see the outline, but thats about it :laugh: Nice scorpion. Try putting a light above the tank, a bright one, and dont use a flash.


 He's clearly using the flash, note the white reflections in the glass.

Psycho, you appear to be holding the camera too close to the subject for it to focus properly. Notice how the background is is much better focus than the scorpion. Try holding the camera farther away from the bug, like 2-3 feet, and see if that doesn't improve things.

-PK


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the outline, but thats about it :laugh: Nice scorpion. Try putting a light above the tank, a bright one, and dont use a flash.
> ...


 I said try not using the flash...


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...


 This is what happens when I post while half-asleep.

-PK
-Sleep no function Boomer well without.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, not the best of pics, but im sure its a very nice looking scorp!!









I find that when taking close-ups on my auto-focust thingies, its best to zoom in a far as possible without going into digital zoom, and stand back a bit. The close-ups arent quite as close but they do look a lot better! With a bit of fiddling you will work it out


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dammit u got before me

and congrats what are u feeding it and how do u like it


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I am feeding him crickets right now, I will get him some meal worms later.








Maybe even a pinky mouse


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> Maybe even a pinky mouse










pinkys go down a treat

mine also enjoys a nice, big, fat juicy feeder cockroach


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

nice


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

j_burf said:


> > Maybe even a pinky mouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Thats what I like to hear


----------

